# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Свидетельства о публикации авторских материалов >  Положение о Публикациях авторских материалов  на сайте ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»

## PAN

*Положение
о Публикациях авторских материалов
на сайте ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»

I. Общие положения*

1.1. Данное Положение регулирует условия и порядок публикации (обнародования) авторских материалов на сайте in-ku.com, являющегося информационной площадкой Общественного Объединения Международное Общественное Движение «Интернациональный Дом Творчества».
1.2. Положение разработано администрацией сайта in-ku.com.
1.3. К публикации (обнародованию) на сайте принимаются авторские материалы от любого лица, зарегистрированного на сайте in-ku.com или на форуме in-ku.com.
1.4. Предметом публикации (обнародования) является любой авторский материал, предоставленный  в виде, предназначенном для публикации, а именно: текстовые документы, графические материалы, аудио, видео материалы и т.д.

*II. Общие требования 
к содержанию авторских материалов и их оформлению*

2.1. К каждому авторскому материалу прилагается анкета. В анкете размещаются сведения об авторе - фамилия, имя, отчество, место жительства, место работы и занимаемая должность, название работы, дата(год) создания.
2.2. Ниже размещаются описание работы, тип и вид материала. Для методических материалов обязательно указываются тип работы, предмет, класс, цели и задачи, направления, область применения.
2.3. Если данный авторский материал был ранее опубликован, то следом желательно указать данные о публикации или адрес сайта (ссылку).
2.4. Если данный авторский материал ранее нигде не был опубликован – следует указать, что данный авторский материал публикуется впервые.
2.5. Если при создании авторского материала были использованы какие-либо источники – в этом случае в конце авторского материала также необходимо указать используемую литературу и другие источники.
2.6. Запрещается публиковать (обнародовать) и размещать любые материалы, не совместимые с нормами морали и права, унижающие человеческое достоинство, провоцирующие межнациональную, межрелигиозную рознь, клеветнические, оскорбительные, декларирующие чью-либо «исключительность», содержащие порнографию, ненормативную лексику, призывы к насилию, распространению наркотиков, использованию оружия.
2.6.1. В случае, если на опубликованный материал в адрес администрации сайта in-ku.com будет направлена претензия о наличии в указанном материале недопустимого содержания, материал будет дополнительно проинспектирован и, при обнаружении указанных фактов, удален, а ранее выданное Свидетельство о публикации указанного материала будет аннулировано.
2.7. Запрещается публиковать материалы, содержащие необоснованные негативные отзывы к авторам иных опубликованных материалов и к самим авторским материалам, опубликованным на сайте in-ku.com.

*III. Авторство и авторское право*

3.1. Лица, размещающие свои произведения на сайте in-ku.com, должны быть их авторами, владельцами авторских прав. 
3.2. Автором произведения науки, литературы или искусства признается гражданин, творческим трудом которого оно создано. Лицо, указанное в качестве автора на оригинале или экземпляре произведения, считается его автором, если не доказано иное.
  3.2.1.Авторство возникает в момент создания произведения (материала). Авторское право как общественное отношение возникает с момента опубликования либо иного обнародования произведения (материала). Для возникновения и осуществления авторского права не требуется регистрации произведения, иного специального оформления произведения или соблюдения еще каких-либо формальностей. Опубликование на сайта in-ku.com авторских материалов является легальным обнародованием.
3.2.2. Опубликование на сайта in-ku.com произведений, материалов является заявлением своего авторства (соавторства) и владения авторскими правами. 
3.2.3. Авторы материалов, произведений, переводов, опубликованных на сайте in-ku.com, вправе использовать факт публикации для защиты своих авторских прав и ссылаться на него в предусмотренных случаях.
3.3. Лица, не являющиеся авторами или правообладателями, не имеют права опубликования произведений.  Публикация чужих произведений без предварительного согласия их авторов запрещается. Администрация сайта in-ku.com, не несет ответственности за публикацию таких произведений.
3.3.1. В том случае, если будет доказано нарушение опубликовавшим материал чьих-либо авторских прав, опубликованный материал будет удален, ранее выданное Свидетельство о публикации аннулировано.
3.4. Копирование произведений и материалов, опубликованных на сайте in-ku.com, допускается только с разрешения опубликовавших их авторов, либо при наличии такого разрешения, указанного на видном месте самими авторами в текстах своих произведений и материалов, либо в аннотациях к ним. 
3.5. Материалы, имеющие несколько авторов, могут быть опубликованы при наличии согласия всех авторов публикуемого материала. 
3.6. По всем вопросам, относящимся к полному или частичному использованию произведений, их копированию и т.д., следует обращаться непосредственно к авторам материалов, владельцам авторских прав.
3.7. Цитирование текстов других авторов допускается в объемах, оправданных целью цитирования.
3.8. Всю ответственность за опубликованные материалы и содержащиеся в них сведения несут их авторы, владельцы авторских прав. Администрация сайта in-ku.com не несет ответственности за содержание опубликованных работ. Администрация сайта in-ku.com не несет ответственности за дальнейшую судьбу произведений после их опубликования.

*IV. Свидетельство о публикации
*
4.1. После размещения авторского материала на сайте in-ku.com автору выдается Свидетельство о публикации установленного образца.
4.2. Свидетельство о публикации является документом, выданным ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества», подтверждающим размещение (обнародование) авторского материала лицом, заявившим себя в качестве автора данного материала, на сайте in-ku.com. 
4.2.1. Свидетельство содержит и подтверждает следующие факты:
- ФИО автора (соавторов);
- название работы (материалов);
- тип (направление) работы;
- дату выдачи Свидетельства о публикации, соответствующую дате размещения материала в каталоге сайта in-ku.com;
- сетевой адрес размещения материалов;
4.3. Свидетельство о публикации не может быть выдано на несколько произведений (материалов) одного автора, или на «серию» произведений, за исключением случаев, предусмотренных настоящим положением. 
4.3.1. Автор (соавторы) может обратиться к администрации сайта in-ku.com с просьбой о выдаче Свидетельства о публикации на серию произведений (материалов), если таковые состоят из неотделимых взаимосвязанных составляющих, либо в иных случаях. Подобные обращения будут рассматриваться индивидуально в каждом конкретном случае.
4.4. Копия Свидетельства о публикации выдается и направляется автору (соавторам) в электронном виде. При необходимости за дополнительную плату можно заказать распечатку и отправку по почте оригинала Свидетельства о публикации.
4.4.1. В случае, если материал был создан коллективом соавторов, Свидетельства о публикации направляются в адрес каждого соавтора с соответствующей оплатой данного Свидетельства.
4.5. Предоставление Свидетельств о публикации и электронных копий Свидетельств о публикации осуществляется на платной основе.
4.5.1 Оплата за предоставление и пересылку копии Свидетельства о публикации авторского материала в электронном виде устанавливается администрацией сайта in-ku.com. 
4.5.2. Оплата за предоставление и пересылку оригинала Свидетельства о публикации авторского материала устанавливается администрацией сайта in-ku.com с учетом стоимости услуг по формированию и пересылке.

*V. Условия публикации*

5.1. Авторские материалы публикуются в каталоге для публикаций авторских работ на сайте in-ku.com при соблюдении автором требований, установленных настоящим Положением.
5.2. Авторские материалы публикуются в порядке очередности их поступления в адрес администрации сайта in-ku.com.
5.3. Авторские материалы публикуются после предварительной оплаты за размещение материала на сайте in-ku.com и выдачу копии Свидетельства о публикации в электронном виде. 
5.4. Анкета на авторский материал заполняется по форме, представленной в Приложении № 1, являющемся неотъемлемой частью настоящего Положения.  
5.5. Администрация сайта in-ku.com гарантирует, при соблюдении пользователем условий, установленных настоящим Положением и при отсутствии обстоятельств, препятствующих исполнению настоящего пункта, что размещенные на сайте в каталоге для авторских публикаций материалы будут храниться в неизменном виде с неизменным сетевым адресом в течение трех лет с момента публикации. По истечении трех лет материалы так же будут находиться по указанному в Свидетельстве адресу.

*VI. Прочие условия*

6.1. Авторы публикуемых материалов дают согласие и заявляют о том, что администрация сайта in-ku.com не обязана изучать или оценивать предоставленные к обнародованию авторские материалы,  или безошибочность указанных материалов. Администрация сайта in-ku.com не гарантирует и не рекомендует эти материалы иным пользователям, а также не принимает на себя и не несет ответственность за любые материалы, опубликованные на сайте.
6.2. Ни при каких обстоятельствах администрация сайта in-ku.com не несет обязательств по выплате в чью-либо пользу какого-либо вознаграждения за предоставленную информацию и опубликованные материалы.
6.3. Ни при каких обстоятельствах и условиях администрация сайта in-ku.com не несет ответственности за косвенные или побочные убытки либо за упущенную выгоду и неполученные доходы, связанные с публикацией авторских материалов.
6.4. В случае нарушения правил, установленных настоящим Положением, администрация сайта in-ku.com оставляет за собой право ограничить или блокировать нарушителю доступ на сайт.
6.5. Администрация сайта in-ku.com вправе удалить то или иное произведение (материал) или прекратить доступ к опубликованию произведений отдельных авторов в любой момент по своему усмотрению. Администрация сайта in-ku.com не обязана вступать в переписку или комментировать свои действия по любым изменениям в каталоге сайта, предназначенном для публикации авторских произведений.
6.6. Поскольку Интернет является общедоступной средой, администрация сайта in-ku.com не несёт ответственности за возможное неправомерное использование авторских работ посетителями портала.
6.7. Администрация сайта in-ku.com вправе изменить или дополнить настоящее Положение и правила опубликования материалов без предварительных уведомлений и объяснения причин и не несет за это ответственности перед любым пользователем или третьим лицом. Таким образом, пользователи принимают на себя обязанность регулярно знакомиться с вышеуказанными Положением,  правилами и условиями.
6.8. Данное Положение создается без учета норм непосредственно страны пребывания пользователя, публикующего авторские материалы. 
6.9. Обращение пользователя за размещением авторского материала означает полное принятие условий и правил, установленных настоящим Положением, равноценное и равнозначное заключению официального договора между собственником сайта in-ku.com и указанным пользователем.

*Президент ОО МОД
«Интернациональный Дом Творчества»,
собственник сайта in-ku.com

М. Зайкина*

----------


## PAN

*Приложение № 1

к Положению о Публикациях авторских материалов
на сайте ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»

Форма заполнения Анкеты
при публикации авторского материала на сайте in-ku.com*

Поля, отмеченные знаком «*» обязательны к заполнению.

1. ФИО (полностью)*:

2. Место жительства (государство, регион, населенный пункт)*:

3. Место работы и занимаемая должность:

4. Название публикуемого материала*:

5. Тип (направление) публикуемого материала (роман, сценарий, стихотворение, методический материал, музыкальное произведение и т.д.):

6. Вид публикуемого материала*:
Текстовый 
Документ  __	Графическое произведение  __	Аудио __	Видео __	Другое __
7. Дата (или год) создания материала*:

8. Авторский материал публикуется впервые? 
ДА-------
НЕТ-----(в этом случае заполнить следующий пункт) 
(Предоставляются данные о ранних публикациях материалов (указание данных источника или сетевая ссылка/ссылки):

9. Краткое описание, аннотация работы, произведения, материала (Не более 200 символов):

----------


## Нелля Хабибова

Приложение № 1

к Положению о Публикациях авторских материалов
на сайте ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»

Форма заполнения Анкеты
при публикации авторского материала на сайте in-ku.com

Поля, отмеченные знаком «*» обязательны к заполнению.

1. Хабибова Наиля Закировна

2.Россия, г.Астрахань

3.МБДОУ»Детский сад комбинированного вида №69» г.Астрахань

4.1.»Синтез эстетических видов искусств по приобщению детей к фольклору через праздники и развлечения в детском саду» ;  2.Сценарий  праздника «Ярмарка народных ремесел»

5. 1. 1.«Из опыта работы»; 2. «Сценарий  праздника для детей старшего дошкольного возраста» 

6. Вид публикуемого материала*:
Текстовый  с добавлением фотоматериалов

7. апрель 2012 год

8. Авторский материал публикуется впервые? 
ДА-----Да, публикуется впервые--


9. Краткое описание, аннотация работы, произведения, материала 
  Подготовка к празднику «Ярмарка народных ремесел» послужило мотивом к выступлению на методическом объединении музыкальных руководителей, чтобы поделиться опытом своей работы. Сценарий и подбор музыкального материала  был создан из различных источников мною лично.

----------


## Татьяна3377

> *Приложение № 1
> 
> к Положению о Публикациях авторских материалов
> на сайте ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»
> 
> Форма заполнения Анкеты
> при публикации авторского материала на сайте in-ku.com*
> 
> Поля, отмеченные знаком «*» обязательны к заполнению.
> ...


 В основу сценария положены материалы мультфильма "Вяся и весенняя котовасия", а также использована сценка "Гости ходят в огород".
Приключения в саду да в огороде.
Звучит песня « С чего начинается Родина?»
Вед: Вечное, как мир: с чего начинается Родина? – маминой песни или весёлого детского рисунка? Сегодня, ребята, мы вместе с вами попробуем ответить на этот вопрос. Я приглашаю вас в сказочное путешествие в мир природы, в мир чудес. Слушайте и смотрите сказочную историю, начавшуюся этой весной и продлившуюся до сегодняшнего дня.
Под музыку в зал заходят дети-цветы, рассаживаются на ковре в центре зала, дети-овощи садятся слева, а дети-гусенички – справа под яблоней, в «шалаш» залезает кот. 
Вед: Однажды, ранним весенним утром началась эта история.
В зал залетают солнышки-жучки, поют песенку.
Песенка жучков (мл.гр)
Мы солнышки-жучки, мы раньше всех встаём,
Летим мы на лужок и песенку поём. – 2 раза
Скорей вставайте все, довольно, сони, спать,
Уж солнышко взошло, давно пора вставать. – 2 раза
1 жучок: Белая ромашка, пора вставать!
2 жучок: Дорогой мак, уже наступило утро!
3 жучок: Синий колокольчик, открывай глазки!
4 жучок: Милая незабудка, посмотри, как красиво!
1 жучок: Нет, не слышат. А давайте позовём ветерок!(улетают,забегает ветерок)
Под музыку ветерок облетает цветы и останавливается в центре между ними.
Ветерок: Меня зовут Фью-фью. Я ветерок.
                Я над землёй летаю-таю-таю…
                По тучкам прыгаю, ныряю в птичью стаю,
                Со мною дружат ласточки, синички,
                Я всем берёзкам заплету косичи…
Мак:Успокойся, ветерок! Разлетался тут с самого утра!Покой лесной нарушаешь!
Ветерок: Мешаю, говоришь? А когда жарко, тогда только и слышно со всех сторон: ветерок, подуй на меня! Когда жарко, тогда я не мешаю? Ух, какие капризули! (улетает)
Ромашка: Какой неугомонный! И так прохладно с утра, а он ещё подул на меня!
Колокольчик: А я люблю умываться утренней росой и нежиться в солнечных лучах.
Незабудка: А я мечтаю жить в тёплых краях. Там всегда светит солнышко, а ветерок тёплый-тёплый! (начинает напевать «Чунга-чанга»)
Мак: Ну и выдумщица ты, незабудка!
Незабудка: Почему выдумщица? Может, осенью какая-нибудь птичка возьмёт моё зёрнышко и отнесёт в тёплые края. И тогда я расцвету там.
Колокольчик: А давайте лучше расцветём здесь, дома!
Ромашка: Конечно, колокольчик, позвони своими звоночками, позови наших подружек бабочек.
Колокольчик звонит в звоночки. Звучит «Утренняя песенка»
Танец цветов и бабочек
После танца остаются три бабочки и говорят слова

1 бабочка: По всем лесам, по всем садам
                    Сегодня новоселье.
                    И птичий звон, и птичий гам
                    На улице весенней.
2 бабочка: Добро пожаловать, скворцы,
                  Чижи и реполовы.
                  Квартиры новые для вас
                  Уже давно готовы.
3 бабочка: И вот уже поют скворцы
                   В скворечнике знакомом! (Вылетают два скворца).
Скворцы: (вместе) Ах, наконец, ах, наконец
                                   Мы дома, дома, дома!
Песня «День добрый»
1.	День добрый, день добрый, день добрый, день добрый,
Леса и поля!
День добрый, день добрый я рад, что вернулся 
В родные края.
День добрый, день добрый, увидеть всех вас
Я всем сердцем хотел
И вот прилетел, прилетел, прилетел,
Прилетел, прилетел!
Танец скворцов
После танца скворцы садятся недалеко от входа в зал.
Вед: Итак, весна быстро вступала в свои права. Вернулись птицы, расцвели цветы, закружились в хороводе бабочки. А неподалёку от цветочной полянки стоял домик, в котором жил Ваня. Весенним утром он отправился в огород привести в порядок свои грядки.
Хор: Нынче Ваня очень занят,
         У него не счесть забот.
         Грядки полет нынче Ваня,
         Поливает огород.
Ваня: Ох, трудна моя работа,
          Ох, болят спина и бок!
          Ох, устал я от чего-то,
          Эх, пойду, вздремну часок! (уходит в шалаш)
Хор: Ох, устал он от чего-то,
         Эх, пойдёт, вздремнёт часок.
Вед: Лук, свекла, морковка,
        Красный помидор
        Затевают длинный
        И серьёзный спор.
Овощи: (вместе) Кто из нас из овощей
                             И вкуснее, и нужней,
                             Кто при всех болезнях
                             Будет всем полезен?
Вед: Заявила всем фасоль,
        Ну и хвастунишка!
Фасоль: Я полезна и вкусна,
              И красива слишком.
              Если только захочу,
              Всех фасолью угощу!
Вед: От обиды покраснев,
        Свёкла проворчала:
Свекла: Дай сказать хоть слово мне,
              Выслушай сначала.
              Свёклу надо для борща
              И для винегрета.
              Кушай сам и угощай,
              Лучше свёклы нету!
Капуста: Ты уж, свёкла, помолчи!
                Из капусты варят щи,
                А какие вкусные 
                Пироги капустные!
Огурец: Очень будете довольны,
              Съев огурчик малосольный!
              Да и свежий огуречик
              Всем понравиться, конечно!
Морковь: Про меня рассказ недлинный.
                 Кто не знает витамины?
                 Пей всегда морковный сок
                 И грызи морковку,
                 Будешь ты тогда, дружок,
                 Крепким, сильным, ловким!
Вед: Тут надулся помидор и промолвил строго:
Помидор: Не болтай. Морковка, вздор,
                 Помолчи немного.
                 Самый вкусный и приятный
                 Уж, конечно, сок томатный!
Лук: Я приправа в каждом блюде,
        Я всегда полезен людям.
        При болезнях я ваш друг –
        Я простой зелёный лук!
Картошка: Я, картошка, так скромна,
                  Слова не сказала.
                  Но картошка всем нужна,
                  И большим, и малым!              
Вед: А где же наш Ваня?
Хор: Нынче Ваня очень занят,
         У него не счесть забот.
         На лежанке дремлет Ваня,
         Гости ходят в огород.
Выходит гусь, поёт
Гусь: Вот и я гусак Гаврилыч,
          Га-га-га, хозяев нет,
          Хорошо, когда на грядке
          Для тебя готов обед. – 2 раза (уводит фасоль и свеклу)
Хор: Нынче Ваня очень занят,
         У него не счесть забот.
           На лежанке дремлет Ваня,
           Гости ходят в огород. 
Выходит петух, поёт
Петух: Вот и я петух Петрович,
             Ко-ко-ко, хозяев нет.
             Хорошо, когда на грядке
             Для тебя готов обед. – 2 раза (уводит огурец и помидор)
Хор: Нынче Ваня очень занят,
         У него не счесть забот.
         На лежанке дремлет Ваня,
         Гости ходят в огород.
Выходит бычок, поёт.
Бычок: Вот и я, бычок Богданыч,
             Му-му-му, хозяев нет.
             Хорошо, когда на грядке
             Для тебя готов обед. – 2 раза (уводит лук и морковь)
Хор: Нынче Ваня очень занят,
         У него не счесть забот.
         На лежанке дремлет Ваня,
         Гости ходят в огород.
Заходит коза, поёт.
Коза: Вот и я, коза Козловна,
          Ме-ме-ме, хозяев нет.
          Хорошо, когда на грядке
          Для тебя готов обед. – 2 раза (уводит капусту)
Вед: А время шло… У скворцов подросли скворчата. Они учились летать и всё время просили поесть!
Вылетают два скворца, за ними летят скворчата и поют
Скворчата: Ма-ма, па-па, дай нам ам-ам! – 2 раза.
Ваня: Кто здесь песни распевает?
          Кто мне спать мешает?
          Вот я вас! (стреляет из рогатки в птиц)
Скворцы: Дети, скорее летим, летим,
                 В обиду мы вас никому не дадим! 
(скворчата берутся за палку и улетают, выглядывают два жука, осматриваются)
Песня гусениц
1.	Мне чудится и снится,
Нет ни одной здесь птицы,
Как страшно. Оробела я…
2.	Какая ты несмелая!
1.	Нет никого, сойдёшь с ума…
2.	Дай, погляжу-ка я сама!
Вместе: Скорей летим, скорей летим и всем об этом сообщим!
                Чи-чи-чи-чи-чистота, чи-чи-чи-чи-чистота,
                 Чи-чи-чистота-та-та-та-та!- 2 раза
Появляются другие жуки, поют
1.	Мы жуки, мы жу-жуки.
Мы пришли как чужаки,
Мы забрались в этот дивный сад!
Мы жуки, мы жу-жуки,
Мы пришли как чужаки,
Наведём порядок здесь и лад. (замирают в угрожающей позе, + ещё жуки)
2.	Мы грозные, косматые, 
Как тигры полосатые,
Прожорливые очень,
Мы всё съедим и сточим. (дальше поют червячки под яблоней)
Мы червячки, мы червячки,
Мы очень любим яблочки.
Мы тихо в яблочках сидим
И всё едим, едим, едим! (появляются колорадские жуки, окружают картошку)
      3. Мы жуки, мы жу-жуки,
          Колорадские жуки,
          Мы забрались в этот огород, вот!
          Мы жуки, мы жу-жуки,
          Колорадские жуки,
          Очень мы прожорливый народ!
      4. Мы грозные, косматые,
          Как тигры полосатые,
          Прожорливые очень,
          Мы всё съедим и сточим.
          Да, мы жуки, мы жу-жуки,
          Мы колорадские жуки,
          Листочки мы едим, едим,
          Цветочки мы едим, едим!
Все:   Чи-чи-чи-чи-чистота, чи-чи-чи-чи-чистота,
          Чи-чи-чистота-та-та-та-та! – 2 раза
Ваня: (тащит кота) Вставай скорее, посмотри, что в саду делается!
Кот трёт глаза, зевает, отмахивается от Вани.
Песня кота
Дай поспать, прошу тебя, мяу, мяв-мяв,
Во сне поймал я воробья, мяу, мяв-мяв,
Ещё поймал я соловья, мяу, мяв-мяв,
Дай поспать (3 раза), прошу тебя!
Кот: Ой, аж хвост дыбом встал! Вот я их сейчас! (кот гоняется за жуками, те на него наступают, кот загораживает собой яблоньку) Не трогайте нашу яблоньку! Я здесь старший!
Жук: Подержи-ка этого старшего, чтоб не мешал! (наступает на яблоню, подбегает Ваня)
Ваня: Не ешь яблоньку, она побрызгана!
Жук: Ничего, современные жуки и отраву едят, если ничего другого нет!
Кот: Ты что, кусаться будешь? 
Жук: Чего там кусаться? Съем тебя да и всё!
Кот: у тебя живот заболит! Я же шерстяной!
Жук: Шерстяной, говоришь? Тогда я моль позову!
Кот: Ваня, зови скорее кого-нибудь на помощь!
Вед: Ребята, подскажите, кто нам поможет? (птицы) Давайте все вместе позовём!
Все: Птицы, прилетайте, Ваню выручайте! – 2 раза
Прилетают птицы, прогоняют жуков.
Песня скворцов и скворчат
День добрый, день добрый, день добрый, день добрый,
Леса и поля!
День добрый, день добрый мы рады вернуться 
В родные края.
День добрый, день добрый и каждый из нас
Будет рад, будет рад
Вернуться весной в этот сад, в этот сад,
В этот сад, в этот сад! 
Вед: И вот наступила осень. Вышел Ваня в сад, посмотрел на свои грядки и задумался…
Ваня: (поёт) Где картошка, где капуста,
                      Лук исчез, фасоль, салат,
                      Ой-ой-ой, на грядках пусто,
                      Не пойму, кто виноват!
Хор: Ой-ой-ой, на грядках пусто…
         Ты один тут виноват!
Вед: Вот так закончилась наша сказочная история. И в заключение я хочу всем вам, ребята, сказать, что Земля – для всех большой общий дом. Живя в этом доме, человек должен быть добрым, трудолюбивым, беречь цветы и деревья, заботиться обо всех живых существах. Пожалуйста, будьте добры!

----------


## Natalya.solnce

Приложение № 1

к Положению о Публикациях авторских материалов
на сайте ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»

 Анкета


1. Качкурова Наталья Ильинична

2. Оренбургская обл. г.Кувандык.

3. Место работы :МАУ "ЦЕНТР КУЛЬТУРЫ И СПОРТА МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОГО ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ ГОРОД КУВАНДЫК КУВАНДЫКСКОГО РАЙОНА ОРЕНБУРГСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ". 

Занимаемая должность: Художественный руководитель.

4. Название публикуемого материала*: Программа «Танец – путь к успеху» (хореографического коллектива «Этюд»)


5. Тип  публикуемого материала :программа + методический материал + презентация

6. Вид публикуемого материала*:
Текстовый 
Документ ,	слайдовая презентация
7. Дата (или год) создания материала*:Создана в 2010 году доработана 2013 г.

8. Авторский материал публикуется впервые


9. Краткое описание, аннотация работы, произведения, материала (Не более 200 символов):Направленность программы
 Образовательная программа «Танец – путь к успеху» направлена на вооружение воспитанников знаниями основ хореографического искусства, развитие артистических, исполнительских способностей у детей, их высокого общефизического, социального, интеллектуального и нравственного уровня.
        Новизна образовательной программы «Танец – путь к успеху»  заключается в возможности комплексного подхода в формировании успешно-творческой   развитой личности  воспитанника. В данной программе введены  интегрированные  занятия танцем в комплексе с изобразительным и литературным художественным искусством. Впервые введено блочное изучение видов хореографического искусства с выходом на практику, позволяющее решать вопросы допрофессиональной подготовки воспитанников.
Отличительные особенности программы
      Программа «Танец – путь к успеху» разработана на основе образовательной программы А.Я.Вагановой «Основы классического танца»,  Г.П.Гусева «Методика преподавания народного танца», Ж.Е.Фирилевой, Е.Р.Сайкиной «СА-ФИ-данс» -  танцевально-игровой гимнастики для детей. 
Отличительными особенностями данной программы являются: 
-	осуществление исследовательской деятельности по хореографии;
-	создание воспитанником «Портфолио моего успеха»;
-	реализация проекта «Успех – это МЫ»;
-	 включение в программу блока инновационного подхода к танцу  «Фэнтази–Данс» способствует развитию самостоятельности в хореографическом творчестве.

----------

